# reruns of canucks playoff games on tv?



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

hey guys, i will be missing some of the canucks games on tv this year because of the time they are played at. I was wondering if any of you guys know if they play any reruns for them. I am still on analog. no tvo for me


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

dunno if they do re-runs but you could find a vcr to record them with. Can find them on Craigslist for free, might get lucky and find one with the original remote....I don't think anyone actually ask money for them anymore lol. And Walmart has 8 hour blank tapes for a few bucks. I use mine all the time and it beats the hell out of paying out extra money , that I don't have anyway, for tivo pvr dvr and such. If you do go with that idea & can't find one close to you let me know... I have an extra one around I'm sure as I have a few.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I believe you can stream the re-runned games on the internet via cbc.ca. If you do have a tv access, you should be able to receive cbc on cable or antennae for free - cbc is a public broadcasted channel. Cbc reruns the games after 12am at night.

Good luck and GCG!


----------

